# Nipped Fin ~ What will help it heal/grow back?



## SumthingFishE (Nov 25, 2008)

Our Tiger Oscar, who we have had for 8 days (2-2 1/2 inches), was introduced into our tank with a JD approx. same size. Over the last few days the JD has become very aggresive and took a chunk out of the O's top fin toward the back. 

We have decided to take the JD back. We don't want our Oscar beat up on.

Is there anything we can do or purchase to add to the water that will aide the re-growth of his fin/help him heal?

TIA!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Melafix will do the trick, how far down is it? It might not grow back if it's into the tissue, but if it's just the fins it will be okay in a week or two. A pic would be more useful.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Like nathan says, if it's just the "web" part of the fin, don't do anything... just keep up on your water changes and they will grow back. If you start to see white or cottony or fuzzy growth on the fins, then you need to take further action... but if it's just a small chunk out of the fin, they will be fine.

note the tail fin on my acei... it was being thrashed by another acei that I had (which I got rid of). Within about 2-3 weeks, the fins had mostly grown back. It had badly nipped pectoral fins, the tail fin, and the back of the dorsal fin.. but they all grew back, and by now, are 100%.
I didn't do anything special. Just made sure I kept up on my water changes, and made sure the parameters were correct.


----------



## SumthingFishE (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, picked up the Melafix. Here is a picture (as good as I could take). Let me know what you think. The areas of damage are pointed out with the red arrows.










And sadly, we had to take the JD back to the LFS.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I would say those are very minor. I wouldn't worry about them... If you have a choice between meds and no meds with the same result, I would say no meds..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed. No meds needed. He's young enough and will grow fast enough to repair on his own rather quickly.


----------



## SumthingFishE (Nov 25, 2008)

He is doing fine and looks better already with no medicine added. He is getting his water change as we speak. (or type I guess)

Thanks so much for your advice everyone. :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

no problem... good luck. Glad I could help other people on here. So many have helped me!!!


----------

